# Bremont Supermarine, thoughts?



## iss (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi guys, I am new to the forums but have been reading many of them for quite some time. Recently I came across the blue Bremont Supermarine and fell in love with it. I am looking to wear it as my everyday watch and something that I can have forever. Any thoughts on this from Supermarine owners, or anyone in general? Thanks


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

The Supermarine is a great looking/quality watch. I personally like diver watches for men. The saphire bezel is awesome and the lugs on this watch look gorgeous. Would you get it on a bracelet or rubber strap? I think the great thing for you since you want to wear it everyday is that it looks great whether you are at a business meeting or hanging out on the beach. Bremont did a great job designing the Supermarine. 

-Anna


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

The Supermarine is a beauty. I love dive watches and I fell the SM has a unique look that still conforms to what is expected in a dive watch. 
BTW, I'd go for the bracelet, especially if it's going to be a daily wearer.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

It is a great watch, and is named after a great aircraft, the Supermarine S6-B, of Schneider trophy fame.
It was also recently voted, by QP magazine, to _possibly_ be one of the most wanted watches of the future (along with the BP FF and Seiko OM).

cheers.


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

Bremont quality is outstanding and only surpassed by their customer service. They are an excellent choice.


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

This is one of the best designed and proportioned watches I have ever seen.

The hands, indices and day-date box are exactly as big as they need to be. Note how the tip of the hour hand is perfectly placed over the inner-ring markings while the minute hand goes to the edge of the outer ring and the second hand stops exactly at the minute markers. I know this isn't revelatory, but all of the elements of the dial mesh. Lume is excellent and the bezel is just the right width, allowing the face to have 33mm of the 43mm total width of the watch. Watch body has a number of notable features: lugs that are so well integrated that those on each side seem to be truly connected; 2 o'clock placement of the crown and a unique crown guard; cool caseback with the outline of the Supermarine S6-B. The bracelet is comfortable and the bezel has a firm turn. The watch, a certified chronometer, keeps excellent time.

But there is no lume on the second hand.

Customer service is superb. When I e-mailed about a defect in the original bracelet, Bremont took my word and send, by FedEx overnight, a new bracelet and a gift for my troubles. That's how all watch companies should operate. I have no reason to doubt that Bremont will continue to put out great products and will be in business to service them.


----------



## iss (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Anna, yes I would plan to get it on a bracelet!


----------



## iss (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the info everyone, very helpful and confirms what I thought about Bremont. Has anyone had a good experience actually purchasing the watch? If so, would you mind mentioning the dealer? Thanks again!!


----------



## abuemily (Feb 21, 2008)

iss said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone, very helpful and confirms what I thought about Bremont. Has anyone had a good experience actually purchasing the watch? If so, would you mind mentioning the dealer? Thanks again!!


I purchased mine from Timeless (the sponsor forum)--you can't go wrong there. Just drop them an e-mail and prepare to be treated right.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

We are an authoized dealer for Bremont and would be happy to help you with your first Bremont purchase. We have sold quite a few Bremonts to people on WUS. Feel free to ask around about us. Please call us any time if you have any questions.

Good luck!!
-Anna 



iss said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone, very helpful and confirms what I thought about Bremont. Has anyone had a good experience actually purchasing the watch? If so, would you mind mentioning the dealer? Thanks again!!


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm a big fan of mine... I agree re the lack of lume on the seconds hand - it does feel odd to have a 140ATM WR watch with no lumed seconds. But then again, it is an amphibious watch! Having said that, with the amount of light that the watch gives off in the dark, it's not hard to see the second hand tracking across the SuperLuminova'd markers...


PB 020110 by Noodlefish, on Flickr


----------



## mikev (Jul 31, 2011)

while i do not own one, i did borrow one from a friend for a week. its an excellent watch, ull love it


----------



## iss (Aug 9, 2011)

Just tried it on and can't wait to purchase! Unfortunately I haven't got a quote that was too good yet


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

iss said:


> Just tried it on and can't wait to purchase! Unfortunately I haven't got a quote that was too good yet


You must not have contacted Dan at Timless Watch Exchange yet, then....

I love mine!


----------



## kingk (Jun 9, 2010)

I just tried one on at an AD in Malaysia on Saturday. 

Oh my...I'm in love....


----------



## chromehead (Jun 24, 2008)

it is one hell of a beauty. major and only peeve would be the lack of lumed seconds for a diver


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

Everything is perfect in this watch ....

Except for no lumed second hand or pip in the bezel, what were they thinking? Otherwise, I would call it my grail. That being said, it really is a spectacular piece!


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

chriswalkerband said:


> Everything is perfect in this watch ....
> 
> Except for no lumed second hand or pip in the bezel, what were they thinking? Otherwise, I would call it my grail. That being said, it really is a spectacular piece!


The bezel lume is superb. No need for a "pip" when you have a Supermarine!


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

Pip?! The bezel is so full of lume that a lumed pip would be a step backward. The triangle is lumed and the pip circle isn't, which is far more preferable. I don't know if it gets much better than this, although I'd still prefer a dab of lume on the second hand tail:


----------

